

[video] The iPhone Ocarina: Link Never Would Have Allowed This - kwamenum86
http://gizmodo.com/5079308/the-iphone-ocarina-link-never-would-have-allowed-this

======
kwamenum86
The iphone is officially the Swiss army knife of electronics (as if it were
not already). So cool.

When my co-worker saw this video he exclaimed "the iPhone is the last thing,
device, object, relationship you will ever need!" Hyperbole for sure, but
hilarious and maybe even half true.

------
ram1024
i have to get an iphone now

see what you done did?

